# CONDOVAC LA COSTA  - Costa Rica...Need help



## Carlene (Apr 27, 2006)

I am trying to pull an exchange for Costa Rica for spring of 2007 and for over a week now all I am able to get is one timeshare to come up...Condovac La Costa.  I'm wondering if Costa Rica is a tough exchange...can anyone tell me?  We've never been and haven't tried pulling anything for this area before.  We are using our Orange Lake (florida) timeshare so maybe that's the problem...but its all we've got!!

Has anyone been to this resort?  The last review is from quite a while ago so I would appreciate any recent feedback if anyone has been here.  We are wanting to go with another couple and mainly interested in touring the area...so as long as the timeshare is decent, most of our time would be spent away from it anyway.  We just want to be sure its in an area where most of the 'touring' is where we would want to be.  Again, we're not familiar with Costa Rica so any help would be greatly appreciated.

Carlene


----------



## eal (May 1, 2006)

Hi Carlene,

You don't say if you are exchanging with RCI or II, but RCI has access to Pueblo Real, #2883, that is near Manuel Antonio National Park.  All the units are two bedrooms and there is plenty to do in the area.  Maybe try an ongoing search.

Also if you are going in the spring, Los Almendros de Ocotal has very reasonalbe rates for 2-bedroom condos starting in April.  Here is their website:

http://www.losalmendros.com/rates.html

The web information focuses on the 3-bedroom villas but the two-bedroom condos are closer to the beach.


----------



## Monica (May 2, 2006)

Yes, Costa Rica is a hard pull.  There are not many units associated w/ timesharing.  We own at Playa Conchal, and there are only 12 units there.


----------



## Carlene (May 2, 2006)

Thank you for your replies.  We belong to RCI and not really happy with the exchange results we're getting lately.

I'll keep trying for Costa Rica and I may have to try the ongoing search with RCI...but so far I just keep pulling the one resort.

I will look into these other options also though.

Thanks again,
Carlene


----------



## sbsheila (May 11, 2006)

I stayed at this place in December, and since it was my first time (and last!) to Costa Rica, I'm not sure how typical it was for the country, but I can tell you my experience. The room was pretty dumpy. It is a 1 bedroom, and the a/c only works in the bedroom, so you couldn't bear to stay in the living room. The entire unit is very dated, and the beds are uncomfortable. The view from the front of the unit is really nice. It overlooks the beach. There is a very efficient tram that runs constantly (never had to wait more than a few minutes), and this was one of my concerns before I went to the resort, but it was a non-issue. The food at the resort was not very good (I got food poisoning from the fish on the very first day), but I found that food in Costa Rica in general was not that great. I'm a diver and was very disappointing in the diving in Costa Rica. Very poor visibility. There are no activities at the resort, except for some around the pool that are all in Spanish. They bus in boatloads of people several times during the week, who take priority in the restaurants over the guests. I would not recommend this resort to anyone!


----------

